# Another overweight issue thread



## awhip (Feb 6, 2015)

I finally went over the scales yesterday. In at 9460 out at 14200. Trucks good for 11000. Truck is a 95 f350 diesel dump. 9'fisher and 2 yard stainless sander. Pics make posts better. 


So now I'm torn. I knew id be a little overweight but i don't think dot is going to let 3k slide. Plus if God forbid someone gets hurt or killed... 
should i suck it up, don't be a p****, or go sand one driveway at a time? Or get a different setup. If i beef up the suspension it's not going to effect factory weight ratings correct? Plus i believe it already had helper leafs, it handles the weight well. I really like the ol 7.3, i can fix it if it breaks, and i own it. I like it better than my 14 2500 (i know of course i do its a dodge). i can't spend 60k on a new one. What do i do get a 450 or something similar around 25k, that's going to have issues and I'd have a payment? And I'm sure I'll still overload it...

Thought about trading both trucks toward a new one ton, but i need two trucks for the work i have. I know these are my problems just looking for any advice from guys who have already been through this.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

You just need to go to the DMV and pay for the plates that will allow you to run that weight,
and will your tires support that weight.
or you need to shed some weight.

your door jam sticker is a recommendation made for
warranty reasons by the MGF. they dont want you to really use your truck until it is out of warranty.

most hot-shots are over weight if you went by the door-jam sticker.

ps air bags so you don't look loaded down...
weight is still weight.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Sno said what I do.

I have a 3500 Chevy that tares a 9800 and I put F plates (Illinois 16,000lb Plate) Door sticker is 12K, but who reads those.

I have a leaf stack in the rear that is not exactly stock, so the truck takes it and does not look overleaded.

So they let me leave the pits at 15 and change all day every day. Truck loves it. If I ever get road scaled by DOT, and they check door tag, I will deal with the issue then, but till this point, it has not been an issue and truck has been plated that way since 2004. So 12 years stong... I will keep taking my chances.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I run a 1 yard sander in my srw 2007 Chevy.
Door stickers are about the same as yours, 
We all know they'll handle more but if something happens you are screwed or worse you hurt somebody.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

You know we need here....

It's a sticker that says....


----------



## awhip (Feb 6, 2015)

Ya we can certify trucks over 26000 for overweight idk about less than. And it's only a percentage, like 10% i believe. I'm going to look into it. I'll probably throw on a set of air bags as well. Id love to go down to dmv and pay for 16000 commercial plates, but I'm not sure that's an option in new hampsha.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

If your not overweight your not hauling enough....Thumbs Up


----------



## awhip (Feb 6, 2015)

Cut the dump body off and put an aluminum flat bed on?


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

Every DOT officer here checks the door tag. Its not just a suggestion


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

All states are different, but if yours goes by the federal standard.....
The sticker in the door has no legal standing.
Legal weights go by tire rating with a cap of 18k for your rear axle, and 11.5k for your steer axle. 
Look at the numbers on your tires add them up there's your legal loading limit. Load your truck evenly, and make sure your plate rating matches.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Freshwater;2119779 said:


> All states are different, but if yours goes by the federal standard.....
> The sticker in the door has no legal standing.
> Legal weights go by tire rating with a cap of 18k for your rear axle, and 11.5k for your steer axle.
> Look at the numbers on your tires add them up there's your legal loading limit. Load your truck evenly, and make sure your plate rating matches.


Winner winner chicken dinner,


----------



## Hysert (Dec 16, 2009)

I would think about a new setup!! And yes we know the truck can do it? But it comes to saftey! I would be more worried about the stopping power of your 350 vs a 550.. we have a 550 plated for 18000kg or 36000lbs, the plate sticker along is $1k. We run a 2.5yrd heaping to 3yrds. And it takes alot of pedal to stop it in a oh **** situation...


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Just think how much longer stoping distances were with 4wheel drum
Brakes with the same weight.
Now just for fun let's say there manual brakes, there wet and your on a 6%grade..

Adjust your speed, you don't need to be going the speed limit.


----------



## chevyhauler (Oct 21, 2014)

I was pulled over by the DOT last summer and they went by my door tag (and GVWR tag on my trailer).
Also, my truck is always overweight when hauling sand (not empty, just with sand). My thoughts were that I am the only one driving it when loaded AND there is not a snowballs chance in HE!! that the DOT will be out doing roadside checks in snow/ice. Here they are mon-fri fair weather kinda guys.
I will say that after they were done going through my stuff, I felt like I had gotten a colonoscopy. 
Good Luck!


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

chevyhauler;2119788 said:


> I was pulled over by the DOT last summer and they went by my door tag (and GVWR tag on my trailer).
> Also, my truck is always overweight when hauling sand (not empty, just with sand). My thoughts were that I am the only one driving it when loaded AND there is not a snowballs chance in HE!! that the DOT will be out doing roadside checks in snow/ice. Here they are mon-fri fair weather kinda guys.
> I will say that after they were done going through my stuff, I felt like I had gotten a colonoscopy.
> Good Luck!


What if you get in an accident?


----------



## Hysert (Dec 16, 2009)

We had a MTO (dot) guy running around at night checking guys last yr..


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

I too was pulled over by DOT,
Got a ticket for missing lug nut,
No turn signals on trailer
No fenders on trailer

Got out the portable scales.
Looked at the plates,
Tires,
Didn't like the mobilhome axels.....
Didn't look in the jam,
Wouldn't matter, as the sticker was gone,
The truck had been repainted.


The mFG'S sticker in the door jam is not required .
You can legally remove it.
Now what is DOT going to do.
I eperiences is nothing....

What if you had a cab off of a 1/2 on a 1ton?
Just Say'en

Ps it was my bosses 78 3/4 power wagon 
Home made trailer,
With a 4 ton roller,
Empty rollers and water tanks.


----------



## awhip (Feb 6, 2015)

BossPlow2010;2119790 said:


> What if you get in an accident?


That's what I'm getting at. I'm hoping i can get upgraded tags but if not i think I'm going to be looking at a different truck.

Any favorites for a short dual wheel high capacity truck?


----------



## chevyhauler (Oct 21, 2014)

BossPlow2010;2119790 said:


> What if you get in an accident?


everything is a risk. getting out of bed...crossing the street.
now I have built up the truck to "handle" it. Bed goes down just over an inch with 2 yards of sand in it. I sand roughly 12-15 times a year around here (don't need to before/after every storm) so the risk is minimized.


----------



## chevyhauler (Oct 21, 2014)

SnoFarmer;2119795 said:


> I too was pulled over by DOT,
> Got a ticket for missing lug nut,
> No turn signals on trailer
> No fenders on trailer
> ...


no idea.
I know that it took a good 5 minutes for him to read the sun faded sticker on my trailer 
I would LOVE if they only went by tires, that would add another 2780lbs to my truck capacity and would add another 800 or so pounds of capacity to my tool trailer. CT is the land of "screw the businesses". That's why they are all leaving.


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

Freshwater;2119779 said:


> All states are different, but if yours goes by the federal standard.....
> The sticker in the door has no legal standing.
> Legal weights go by tire rating with a cap of 18k for your rear axle, and 11.5k for your steer axle.
> Look at the numbers on your tires add them up there's your legal loading limit. Load your truck evenly, and make sure your plate rating matches.


I really hope it's like that in MI. Have yet to be stopped in my dually 1ton or SRW 1ton and got the run through, dually has around 15K and SRW has around 12K available


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

awhip;2119803 said:


> Any favorites for a short dual wheel high capacity truck?


05+ reg cab, 8' bed F550. Either 17950/18000lb gvwr or 19,500lb gvwr depending on setup. Axle weights will be 7000lb front, and around 13,660/14,660lb rear.


----------



## NThill93 (Dec 14, 2013)

I've only seen dot check axle and tire rating I've never seen one look at the door jam the general consensus over on cumminsforum(a lot of hotshot guys) is that axle and tire ratings are all that matter not the door jam tag


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Mark13;2119862 said:


> 05+ reg cab, 8' bed F550. Either 17950/18000lb gvwr or 19,500lb gvwr depending on setup. Axle weights will be 7000lb front, and around 13,660/14,660lb rear.


Mark,

What is CA on your truck?

My 550 CA is 84". Is your's shorter? I was unaware that they were available shorter?

Either way, my 550 with a 19,500lb gvrw will turn in a tighter circle then my 01 Chevy 3500 60" CA Dump. As much as I despise fords, they got the turning radius right... rest of the truck... junk, but the turning radius... good.


----------



## awhip (Feb 6, 2015)

I'm thinking something like this
http://maine.craigslist.org/hvd/5415786138.html


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

NThill93;2119922 said:


> I've only seen dot check axle and tire rating I've never seen one look at the door jam the general consensus over on cumminsforum(a lot of hotshot guys) is that axle and tire ratings are all that matter not the door jam tag


How do they determine axle ratings without looking at the sticker?


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

It is common to go to the DMV or DOT enforcement and get certified (get lic plates)for greater than the mfg plate capacity. Typically, all that is needed is to make sure the tires and wheels are rated for the higher load and writing a check. It might be different in your state, but I know that it is sure done here and other places. Very common and very legal.

you license your truck for the combo weight you wish to pull. The minimum license is 3 ton. . Most 1 tons trucks in are also licensed as 3 ton. If you want to be legal to haul 25,999 lbs without a CDL, you need a 13 ton license on your pickup.

the bottom line...
lol
They don't care. 
example, There are 1000s of 1 ton duallys out there that weigh and are licensed for 30,000 lbs. They have DOT numbers, operators have CDLs, etc. There are no DOT issues with them at all.
None of them have a GCVWR from the manufacturer of more than 22,000 lbs.
If they truly cared about the manufacturers ratings, then there would be no issues with CDLs and 1 ton trucks, because they can't weigh more than 22,000 lbs.

The DOT cares about how much you paid them to license your truck. Not what the manufacturer says.
I haven't seen a P/U yet that lists the GCWR on any tag anywhere on the vehicle. The GVWR is on the door tag, but not the GCWR.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

SnoFarmer;2119995 said:


> The DOT cares about how much you paid them to license your truck. Not what the manufacturer says.


Not completely accurate. They do care, because that is what determines CDL requirements or not.

It can also matter for overweight tickets. One might not be overweight on his plate, but he might be overweight on an axle(s).

Also, while DOT might not care, a lawyer will if being overweight results in an injury or death.

Long, long ago, we used to salt all of our customers with 4 tons of salt. That's what I left the shop with, in a 1 ton. Fortunately, nothing bad ever happened. And we upgraded trucks because of all the issues that resulted from a 1 ton being overloaded on a regular basis.


----------



## NThill93 (Dec 14, 2013)

Mark Oomkes;2119976 said:


> How do they determine axle ratings without looking at the sticker?


by looking up the axle rating for the axle under the truck. both the ram 2500 and 3500 have the AAM 11.5" axle but the payload between the trucks vary greatly since the 2500 is under rated to keep it under 10,001 lbs


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

NThill93;2120003 said:


> by looking up the axle rating for the axle under the truck. both the ram 2500 and 3500 have the AAM 11.5" axle but the payload between the trucks vary greatly since the 2500 is under rated to keep it under 10,001 lbs


Or they look at the sticker.

I'm trying to remember, it seems like I was told they are required. I have a truck that doesn't have one and I was told I had to get another one. I really don't remember the details though, so I am not ready to say it is law.


----------



## NThill93 (Dec 14, 2013)

Mark Oomkes;2120007 said:


> Or they look at the sticker.
> 
> I'm trying to remember, it seems like I was told they are required. I have a truck that doesn't have one and I was told I had to get another one. I really don't remember the details though, so I am not ready to say it is law.


I'm only going off my experience which is that no one ever looked at my door jam. and others experiences which was the same. i really don't think anyone can definitively say either way whether or not Manufacturer gross weight is the determining factor but OP to play it safe i would stay under the door jam

also found this about the door jam sticker

In the event the data plate is missing or cannot be read, the applicant may consider contacting the manufacturer of the vehicle for the specifications or bringing the vehicle to a dealer or suspension shop to have the gross axle weight ratings and gross vehicle weight rating certified.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Mark Oomkes;2120007 said:


> Or they look at the sticker.
> 
> I'm trying to remember, it seems like I was told they are required. I have a truck that doesn't have one and I was told I had to get another one. I really don't remember the details though, so I am not ready to say it is law.


They don't go by the door sticker on a pick up for a cdl
Even if you you need a cdl for the weight..

The door sticker sites a perticular tire,
What if you put on a tire that has a greater capasisity.

A door sticker off my a pickup.
It doesn't say, do not remove......or paint over or remove and paint over.
Or that it's a cab from a diffrent truck.
Then try to get a new sticker from the mfg hahahah.
There not going to issue it as that have no control over where it will end up.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

A CDL flow chart for requirement
Witch is separate from a vehicel lic/regesteration.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

Mark Oomkes;2119976 said:


> How do they determine axle ratings without looking at the sticker?


Mark the axles are stamped by the axle manufacturer. Gvw to get licensed and legal loading limit are 2 different things. 
The law as written doesn't even make axle rating a legal reference. Just a cap per axle, it reads tire rating with a cap of 700lbs per inch of tire width.

Having said all this, you'll have a fight on your hands, you'll probably lose in city court, you'll win at the appeals court level. You WILL spend money to do this. It's all a business decision. Will it cost more to fight and eventually win, or haul 80% loads for the rest of your career. Or, just upgrade the truck and be done with it.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Over weight& get and a accident,
Does not prove fault,

Just think aboot it the family going on vacatin most over load the car.
Or rv or whatever. Are they stoped and scaled?
It is the drivers responsibelity to remain in control.
when they got into a accident was it from being over weight or speed?
They wernt over weight is they registered it for that weight.

Rember we are under the cdl requirments.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Freshwater;2120023 said:


> Mark the axles are stamped by the axle manufacturer. Gvw to get licensed and legal loading limit are 2 different things.
> The law as written doesn't even make axle rating a legal reference. Just a cap per axle, it reads tire rating with a cap of 700lbs per inch of tire width.
> 
> Having said all this, you'll have a fight on your hands, you'll probably lose in city court, you'll win at the appeals court level. You WILL spend money to do this. It's all a business decision. Will it cost more to fight and eventually win, or haul 80% loads for the rest of your career. Or, just upgrade the truck and be done with it.


I fully understand the difference. The point is, how many motor carrier monkeys crawl under a truck to look for axle ratings. They don't, they look at the sticker.

Cheaper to pay the overweight fine.......assuming we are overloaded.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

SnoFarmer;2120025 said:


> Over weight& get and a accident,
> Does not prove fault,
> 
> Just think aboot it the family going on vacatin most over load the car.
> ...


The family is not a CMV, totally different ball game.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

IT doesn't ask what your gvwr is as they don't care .
If you are under 26,001lbs you don't need a cdl.
The YF plate I had alowed I belive it was 24,000lbs.
On my 3/4 ton.

So a over weight private citizen with out a cdl is not a hazard, but
A citizen with a cdl driving the same rig is?

Cdl It's moot if we keep our weight under 26001


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

SnoFarmer;2120029 said:


> IT doesn't ask what your gvwr is as they don't care .
> If you are under 26,001lbs you don't need a cdl.
> The YF plate I had alowed I belive it was 24,000lbs.
> On my 3/4 ton.
> ...


Now that is a whole nother story.

Why am I only allowed a .04 BAC in my wifes car? 
Why can I not have a radar detector in my wifes car when I drive?

CDL drivers are held to a completely different standard in CDL vehicle or not.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

SnoFarmer;2120029 said:


> IT doesn't ask what your gvwr is as they don't care . They will if you don't have a CDL.
> If you are under 26,001lbs you don't need a cdl.
> The YF plate I had alowed I belive it was 24,000lbs.
> On my 3/4 ton. The Socialist Republic of Michigan used to require Elected Gross Vehicle Weight plates on any CMV over 8,000 curb weight. It has since changed. The lowest EGVW plate you could get was 24K. Pure stupidity.
> ...


We don't.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

SnoFarmer;2120029 said:


> IT doesn't ask what your gvwr is as they don't care .
> If you are under 26,001lbs you don't need a cdl.
> The YF plate I had alowed I belive it was 24,000lbs.
> On my 3/4 ton.
> ...


Run Farm tags to avoid CDL requirements.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Philbilly2;2120033 said:


> Now that is a whole nother story.
> 
> Why am I only allowed a .04 BAC in my wifes car?
> Why can I not have a radar detector in my wifes car when I drive?
> ...


Apples and oranges,
A overweight family saden is one thing.
It's still over loaded no matter who drives it cdl or not.
It's not lic for the weight,
And for Mook's it has to be just as dangerous
Regardless....

The lower bac for thoes who hold a cdl is another story.
yes,I know it doesn't matter what a person with a cdl
Drives the lower bac is still inforced.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

Mark Oomkes;2120027 said:


> I fully understand the difference. The point is, how many motor carrier monkeys crawl under a truck to look for axle ratings. They don't, they look at the sticker.
> 
> Cheaper to pay the overweight fine.......assuming we are overloaded.


They don't crawl under the truck, nor should they. There idiots though all they need is a calculator to add up the tire ratings, and a tape measure if the numbers have wore off.

I'd never argue that they won't try every which way to screw us, especially in my area.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

BUFF;2120036 said:


> Run Farm tags to avoid CDL requirements.


Not in michigan, they made sure Farm plates were regulated.


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

Freshwater;2120039 said:


> They don't crawl under the truck, nor should they. There idiots though all they need is a calculator to add up the tire ratings, and a tape measure if the numbers have wore off.
> 
> I'd never argue that they won't try every which way to screw us, especially in my area.


Man i have to move out by you guys. Motor carrier puts on the latex gloves and keep a creeper in their car to check every inch of our trucks


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

alldayrj;2120043 said:


> Man i have to move out by you guys. Motor carrier puts on the latex gloves and keep a creeper in their car to check every inch of our trucks


No no, they're the worst here. They bring you into they're shop to do all that stuff. All the cities around here have a designated place they take you to. They're scantless, they make stuff up, they lie, they'll until hook your trailer and lift the front with a fork lift then write a ticket for whatever moves or falls off.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

alldayrj;2120043 said:


> Man i have to move out by you guys. Motor carrier puts on the latex gloves and keep a creeper in their car to check every inch of our trucks


YEP, seen that In Illinois. State trooper DOT inforcment pulls out creepers and rolls right under.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Philbilly2;2120033 said:


> Now that is a whole nother story.
> 
> Why am I only allowed a .04 BAC in my wifes car?
> Why can I not have a radar detector in my wifes car when I drive?
> ...


Wow, good ole People's Republic of Illernoiz.

Are you sure you're understanding it correctly?

I thought BAC and radar detector _only_ applied to while operating a CMV. Could be wrong though.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

They put on coveralls and crawl under trucks and trailers along side the road around here. They are partial to the Canadian garbage trucks hauling waste from Canada to Michigan landfills but they do get their share of other trucks.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

I just be the rebel here



I run a 8K plate, the lowest IL weight plate, don't get safety stickers and drive all over the country carrying 2 100 gal tanks of fuel.

My 350 is rated at 12,500 and gross is around 10,500 with fuel and tools.

Never even got jacked with pulling out 800 gal fuel trailer.

I will say they've check my fuel a couple of times when I was pulled over for law infractions


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Neat little side story.........a few years back when I went to Toronto to look at a soon to be mine 'Bota, I had my radar detector on the windshield when I went through Customs while entering Canada. Never thought aboot it and they never said anything aboot them being illegal in the country of hockey, curling and beer.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

1olddogtwo;2120050 said:


> I just be the rebel here
> 
> I run a 8K plate, the lowest IL weight plate, don't get safety stickers and drive all over the country carrying 2 100 gal tanks of fuel.
> 
> ...


I think you're spewing bovine excrement.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Mark Oomkes;2120053 said:


> Neat little side story.........a few years back when I went to Toronto to look at a soon to be mine 'Bota, I had my radar detector on the windshield when I went through Customs while entering Canada. Never thought aboot it and they never said anything aboot them being illegal in the country of hockey, curling and beer.


We had one removed from our truck half way between Soo Canada and Wawa. We werent speeding or anything but he knew we had it, pulled us over came up and ask for it. We were the only 2 vehicles on the road.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Mark Oomkes;2120048 said:


> Wow, good ole People's Republic of Illernoiz.
> 
> Are you sure you're understanding it correctly?
> 
> I thought BAC and radar detector _only_ applied to while operating a CMV. Could be wrong though.


No sir... CDL drivers are held to a higher standard. You drive on your lisince not based on the vechile you are oucupling while driving.

BAC I know for a fact. The Radar dectector I am 98% sure of, but I will drag my CDL book out and report for sure shortly... if I can find it! 



1olddogtwo;2120050 said:


> I just be the rebel here
> 
> I run a 8K plate, the lowest IL weight plate, don't get safety stickers and drive all over the country carrying 2 100 gal tanks of fuel.
> 
> ...


I'm with you there... Another rebel here...

My F550 - 
16,000lb plates
19,500lb GVWR
Scales at 20,800lb daily...
Safety sticker expired 10/2014
Pull 14k trailer weekly... never seen a safety sticker
Still don't care...


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

LapeerLandscape;2120058 said:


> We had one removed from our truck half way between Soo Canada and Wawa. We werent speeding or anything but he knew we had it, pulled us over came up and ask for it. We were the only 2 vehicles on the road.


Most folks don't know, but they can detect certain radar detectors.
Certain ones emit a signal.... 
Others shut off when they sence they are being scanned,if you will.
While others are not"dirty", then they will not be abel to detect it.

A flow chart, from Texas,
Just becuse it came up on the first page and it easy to fallow .
This has nothing to do with platting your truck for more weight,
Ie paying more tax....
It had to do with CDL.
http://www.txdps.state.tx.us/cve/CDL_b1.htm


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Philbilly2;2120062 said:


> No sir... CDL drivers are held to a higher standard. You drive on your lisince not based on the vechile you are oucupling while driving.
> 
> BAC I know for a fact. The Radar dectector I am 98% sure of, but I will drag my CDL book out and report for sure shortly... if I can find it!


It's possible, but by strict definition, when operating a passenger vehicle you are no longer a CMV operator.

Same reasoning behind no CDL when operating a truck under 26,001 with air brakes. Or needing a tanker endorsement on a truck under 26,001. They (in theory) can't enforce a law that does not apply to you at the time of the infraction.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Philbilly2;2120062 said:


> No sir... CDL drivers are held to a higher standard. You drive on your lisince not based on the vechile you are oucupling while driving.
> 
> BAC I know for a fact. The Radar dectector I am 98% sure of, but I will drag my CDL book out and report for sure shortly... if I can find it!
> 
> ..


Thumbs Up on the BAC, it even fallows them to Whatever they drive...
They only have the one lic.....

No radar detectors allowed in comershail vehicles.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

fyi,
do you have a cdl?
do you text the boss, GF or post to plowsite?

caution, we have issued a" book alert".
https://www.fmcsa.dot.gov/sites/fmcsa.dot.gov/files/docs/No_Texting_Rule_Fact_Sheet.pdf
Texting while driving can result in driver disqualification. Penalties can be up to $2,750 for drivers and up to $11,000 for employers who allow or require drivers to use a hand-held communications device for texting while driving.

Disqualification - Multiple convictions for texting while driving a CMV can result in a driver disqualification by FMCSA. Multiple violations of State law prohibiting texting while driving a CMV that requires a CDL is a serious traffic violation that could result in a CDL driver being disqualified for up to 120 days.

What are the risks? - Texting is risky because it causes the driver to take his/her eyes off the roadway. Dispatching devices that are part of a fleet management system can be used for other purposes, but texting on a dispatching device is indistinguishable from texting on another text-capable device, and is therefore prohibited.

Impact on Safety Measurement System (SMS) Results - Violations negatively impact SMS results, and they carry the maximum severity weight.

Texting while driving can result in driver disqualification. Penalties can be up to $2,750 for drivers and up to $11,000 for employers who allow or require drivers to use a hand-held communications device for texting while driving.

Disqualification - Multiple convictions for texting while driving a CMV can result in a driver disqualification by FMCSA. Multiple violations of State law prohibiting texting while driving a CMV that requires a CDL is a serious traffic violation that could result in a CDL driver being disqualified for up to 120 days.

What are the risks? - Texting is risky because it causes the driver to take his/her eyes off the roadway. Dispatching devices that are part of a fleet management system can be used for other purposes, but texting on a dispatching device is indistinguishable from texting on another text-capable device, and is therefore prohibited.

Impact on Safety Measurement System (SMS) Results - Violations negatively impact SMS results, and they carry the maximum severity weight.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

my fingers are to fat to text... :laughing:


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Only break one rule at a time, having a road soda then don't text, don't post the PS, the FB, the MySpace or the Google, shoot oot the window, speed or smoke weed and you're be fine. Thumbs Up


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

BUFF;2120083 said:


> Only break one rule at a time, having a road soda then don't text, don't post the PS, the FB, the MySpace or the Google, shoot oot the window, speed or smoke weed and you're be fine. Thumbs Up


^ a cracked windshield...
there's your #1
time to put down the  soda


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

https://www.fmcsa.dot.gov/registration/commercial-drivers-license/states



> he FMCSA has established 0.04% as the blood alcohol concentration (BAC) level at or above which a CDL commercial motor vehicle operator who is required to have a CDL, *and is operating a commercial motor vehicle,* is deemed to be driving under the influence of alcohol and subject to the disqualification sanctions in the Federal regulations. *Most States have established a BAC level of .08% as the level at or above which a person operating a non-commercial motor vehicle is deemed to be driving under the influence of alcohol.* Sanctions for alcohol-related driving violations may affect the driver's qualification and eligibility for both commercial and non-commercial licenses. - See more at: https://www.fmcsa.dot.gov/registration/commercial-drivers-license/states#sthash.Ry2EKj21.dpuf


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

SnoFarmer;2120085 said:


> ^ a cracked windshield...
> there's your #1
> time to put down the  soda


You have me there........ At least it's not as noticeable as GV's plow light and it's not in my line of vision.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Mark Oomkes;2120091 said:


> https://www.fmcsa.dot.gov/registration/commercial-drivers-license/states


Ok mooks gets that one....

CDL-holders convicted of any traffic violation aside from parking offenses must notify his or her employer within 30 days, regardless of which vehicle was driven at the time. For example, a truck driver convicted of a DUI in his personal car while off duty must notify his employer. If the DUI results in a suspended or revoked license, his employer is barred from employing him as a driver for the duration of the license restriction. Those wishing to continue as commercial drivers can find it extremely difficult to secure employment with a DUI on their record. - See more at: http://dui.findlaw.com/dui-charges/commercial-dui-regulations.html#sthash.cuXt2dtF.dpuf


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)




----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes;2120123 said:


>


No one on PS would do something like that........


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

Mark Oomkes;2120091 said:


> https://www.fmcsa.dot.gov/registration/commercial-drivers-license/states


This makes sense as a chauffeur and CDL are endorsements on an operators license.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BUFF;2120138 said:


> No one on PS would do something like that........


I would\wood.


----------



## FourDiamond (Nov 23, 2011)

SnoFarmer;2119721 said:


> You just need to go to the DMV and pay for the plates that will allow you to run that weight,
> and will your tires support that weight.
> or you need to shed some weight.
> 
> ...


PA DMV will not issue a weight sticker for anything exceeds the manufacture's specs, unless the truck has been modified and a a new weight sticker has been issued.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

I knew it, there had to be a sticker...


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

humm.
SUMMARY OF STATE MOTOR-VEHICLE REGISTRATION FEE SCHEDULES

https://www.fhwa.dot.gov/ohim/hwytaxes/2001/pt11.htm

a relevant thread and post I found interesting.



REAPER;1216807 said:


> Well got "talked to" by a State cop yesterday while out.
> 
> I know this has been talked about and wanted to say what I was told directly.
> 
> ...





REAPER;1216807 said:


> Well got "talked to" by a State cop yesterday while out.
> 
> I know this has been talked about and wanted to say what I was told directly.
> 
> ...


in mn, Our class D is any combination under 26,000# i belive


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Mark Oomkes;2120091 said:


> https://www.fmcsa.dot.gov/registration/commercial-drivers-license/states


Well I will be a horses ***!!! Guess you do learn something every day.

Mark... hats off sir. I just pecked the hell out of my keyboard to prove you wrong and well, I have to admit... you are correct.

So the better question is how do I get all those early nights of drinking back fearing for CDL loss in my personal truck??? This is what pisses me off more than being wrong...


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

SnoFarmer;2120148 said:


> humm.
> SUMMARY OF STATE MOTOR-VEHICLE REGISTRATION FEE SCHEDULES
> 
> https://www.fhwa.dot.gov/ohim/hwytaxes/2001/pt11.htm
> ...


There is some incorrect information in that quote. Just to get things right here.

D Plate in Illinois is a 12,000lb plate
F Plate in Illinois is a 16,000lb plate

In Illinois your D class drivers license card reads on the back: 
Single Veh GVRW 16,000 or Less Except Cycles

In Illinois you are SUPPOSE to plate for your GVRW: SO...

all of the 2500 pickups that run around with a B Truck (8,000lb) Plate... SHOULD be D (12,000lb)

3500 trucks that run with a b truck plate should be a D or even an F if your GVRW is over 12,001

Just saying...


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Philbilly2;2120154 said:


> There is some incorrect information in that quote. Just to get things right here.
> 
> D Plate in Illinois is a 12,000lb plate
> F Plate in Illinois is a 16,000lb plate
> ...


 I know i found it interesting.
laws change, get interrupted differently, etc et
just Say'en.

also on the unsafe equipment thing...
I found the MN statute and it doesn't mention over weight.....
169.47 UNSAFE EQUIPMENT.
Subdivision 1.Misdemeanor; exceptions.

(a) It is unlawful and punishable as hereinafter provided for any person to drive or for the owner to cause or knowingly permit to be driven on any highway any vehicle or combination of vehicles which is in such unsafe condition as to endanger any person, or which does not contain those parts or is not at all times equipped with such lamps and other equipment in proper condition and adjustment as required in this chapter, or which is equipped in any manner in violation of this chapter, or for any person to do any act forbidden or fail to perform any act required under this chapter.

(b) The provisions of this chapter with respect to equipment on vehicles do not apply to implements of husbandry, road machinery, or road rollers except as otherwise provided in this chapter.

but snow with all that weight ya cant stop that fast,
then just slow down...

169.67 BRAKES.
Subdivision 1.Motor vehicle.

Every motor vehicle, other than a motorcycle, when operated upon a highway, shall be equipped with brakes adequate to control the movement of and to stop and hold such vehicle, including two separate means of applying the brakes, each of which means shall be effective to apply the brakes to at least two wheels. If these two separate means of applying the brakes are connected in any way, they shall be so constructed that failure of any one part of the operating mechanism shall not leave the motor vehicle without brakes on at least two wheels.

a better view that is not as jumbled can be found at.
https://www.revisor.mn.gov/statutes/?id=169&view=chapter#stat.169.468
Subd. 5.Performance standards.

Every motor vehicle or combination of vehicles, at all times and under all conditions of loading, upon application of the service (foot) brake, shall be capable of (1) developing a braking force that is not less than the percentage of its gross weight tabulated herein for its classification, (2) decelerating in a stop from not more than 20 miles per hour at not less than the feet per second per second tabulated herein for its classification, and (3) stopping from a speed of 20 miles per hour in not more than the distance tabulated herein for its classification, such distance to be measured from the point at which movement of the service brake pedal or control begins. Tests for deceleration and stopping distance shall be made on a substantially level (not to exceed plus or minus one percent grade), dry, smooth, hard surface that is free from loose material.
Deceleration Table

1 2 3 4
Classification of Vehicles and Combinations Braking Force as a Percentage of Gross Vehicle or Combination Weight Deceleration in Feet Per Second Per Second Brake System Application and Braking Distance in Feet
Passenger vehicles, not including buses 52.8 percent 17 25
Single-unit vehicles with a manufacturer's gross vehicle weight rating of less than 10,000 pounds 43.5 percent 14 30
Single-unit, 2-axle vehicles with a manufacturer's gross vehicle weight rating of 10,000 or more pounds, and buses not having a manufacturer's gross vehicle weight rating 43.5 percent 14 40
All other vehicles and combinations with a manufacturer's gross vehicle weight rating of 10,000 or more pounds 43.5 percent 14 50

All brakes shall be maintained in good working order and shall be so adjusted as to operate as equally as practicable with respect to the wheels on opposite sides of the vehicle.

Not sure how traction control would be interpreted...


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Philbilly2;2120154 said:


> There is some incorrect information in that quote. Just to get things right here.
> 
> D Plate in Illinois is a 12,000lb plate
> F Plate in Illinois is a 16,000lb plate
> ...


Not us rebels!


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

SnoFarmer;2120156 said:


> I know i found it interesting.
> laws change, get *interrupted differently*, etc et
> just Say'en.
> 
> .


That is the key wording to the entire discussion.

What one cop tells you is often what another cop will not enforce.

My brother in law is a cop and I ask him truck laws all the time. Just trying to learn from the guys that are suppose to be enforcing them.

His response to almost any and every question... "ah... I have no idea?"

He says his district is not really trained to go after trucks. They understand that people are just doing their jobs and pretty much leave them be.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

I tell cop's I'm Amish and their silly rules of the road don't pertain to me.

Plop plop plop down the road I go spewing the word of knowledge and reading the good threads on PS


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

1olddogtwo;2120158 said:


> Not us rebels!


You know it bud! Got to catch us first!


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

SIZE, WEIGHT, AND LOAD RESTRICTIONS AND PERMITS
169.80 SIZE, WEIGHT, LOAD.

when that find you to be over weight ,
they never mention the MFG's recommendation IE the door sticker.

Subd. 2.Unloading.

(a) Upon weighing a vehicle and load, as provided in this section, an officer may require the driver to stop the vehicle in a suitable place and remain standing until a portion of the load is removed that is sufficient to reduce the gross weight of the vehicle to the limit permitted under either section 168.013, subdivision 3, paragraph (b), or sections 169.823 to 169.829, whichever is the lesser violation, if any. A suitable place is a location where loading or tampering with the load is not prohibited by federal, state, or local law, rule, or ordinance.

(b) Except as provided in paragraph (c), a driver may be required to unload a vehicle only if the weighing officer determines that (1) on routes subject to the provisions of sections 169.823 to 169.829, the weight on an axle exceeds the lawful gross weight prescribed by sections 169.823 to 169.829, by 2,000 pounds or more, or the weight on a group of two or more consecutive axles in cases where the distance between the centers of the first and last axles of the group under consideration is ten feet or less exceeds the lawful gross weight prescribed by sections 169.823 to 169.829, by 4,000 pounds or more; or (2) the weight is unlawful on an axle or group of consecutive axles on a road restricted in accordance with section 169.87. Material unloaded must be cared for by the owner or driver of the vehicle at the risk of the owner or driver.

(c) The driver is not required to unload under paragraph (b) when the gross weight of the vehicle does not exceed:

(1) *the sum of the vehicle's registered gross weight*, the weight allowance set forth in section 168.013, subdivision 3, paragraph (b), and, if applicable, the weight allowance permitted under section 169.826; or

(2) the weight allowed by special permit issued under section 169.86 for a vehicle that is operated in conformity with the limitations and conditions of the permit.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

I can't even get weight plates in Maryland. We're limited by the door jamb


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

I just tell the cops I read it on Plowsite it must be the law.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

LapeerLandscape;2120246 said:


> I just tell the cops I read it on Plowsite it must be the law.


Do you do that for the tire pressure too?


----------



## johnnywaz (Oct 16, 2015)

LapeerLandscape;2120246 said:


> I just tell the cops I read it on Plowsite it must be the law.


Hahaha that works for you to?


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

BossPlow2010;2120251 said:


> Do you do that for the tire pressure too?


It goes to show you how bad we need snow when we have a 5 page discussion on tire pressure.


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

LapeerLandscape;2120272 said:


> It goes to show you how bad we need snow when we have a 5 page discussion on tire pressure.


And MJ shuts it down


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

johnnywaz;2120254 said:


> Hahaha that works for you to?


I wish... :laughing:


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Philbilly2;2119971 said:


> Mark,
> 
> What is CA on your truck?
> 
> ...


I think mine is 60" and a pickup is 56". I have a 9' flatbed on my truck, you could maybe get away with an 8ft or 8.5ft.

They definitely do turn tight! Mine will out turn my old Chevy by feet.



Philbilly2;2120062 said:


> I'm with you there... Another rebel here...
> 
> My F550 -
> 16,000lb plates
> ...


Then there's me, over plated truck, slightly under plated trailer, everything in 100% functional condition, current safety inspections on everything and get's stopped by DOT in Iowa for 1 pallet of 12 fence posts on my trailer and get's a full safety inspection. I passed the inspection with flying colors, to bad he didn't believe me that I wasn't trucking for hire. 10hrs out of service, 3 tickets, 7 warnings, and about 4 or 5 other "suggestions" all in the middle of BFE because of 1 pallet. :crying:


----------



## john r (Jan 3, 2001)

If some gets killed or really f up in a accident, DOT will impound your truck and do an inspection/investigation of it. The lawyers will have a field day if you are illegal. And your insurance company will say good luck to you.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Mark13;2120293 said:


> I think mine is 60" and a pickup is 56". I have a 9' flatbed on my truck, you could maybe get away with an 8ft or 8.5ft.
> 
> They definitely do turn tight! Mine will out turn my old Chevy by feet.
> 
> Then there's me, over plated truck, slightly under plated trailer, everything in 100% functional condition, current safety inspections on everything and get's stopped by DOT in Iowa for 1 pallet of 12 fence posts on my trailer and get's a full safety inspection. I passed the inspection with flying colors, to bad he didn't believe me that I wasn't trucking for hire. 10hrs out of service, 3 tickets, 7 warnings, and about 4 or 5 other "suggestions" all in the middle of BFE because of 1 pallet. :crying:


That sucks...


----------



## johnnywaz (Oct 16, 2015)

Mark13;2120293 said:


> I think mine is 60" and a pickup is 56". I have a 9' flatbed on my truck, you could maybe get away with an 8ft or 8.5ft.
> 
> They definitely do turn tight! Mine will out turn my old Chevy by feet.
> 
> Then there's me, over plated truck, slightly under plated trailer, everything in 100% functional condition, current safety inspections on everything and get's stopped by DOT in Iowa for 1 pallet of 12 fence posts on my trailer and get's a full safety inspection. I passed the inspection with flying colors, to bad he didn't believe me that I wasn't trucking for hire. 10hrs out of service, 3 tickets, 7 warnings, and about 4 or 5 other "suggestions" all in the middle of BFE because of 1 pallet. :crying:


Hard to claim personal use on an overplated truck. I can see how you lost that 1. Did you have a NOT FOR HIRE sign on your truck?
Bummer.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

johnnywaz;2120310 said:


> Hard to claim personal use on an overplated truck. I can see how you lost that 1. Did you have a NOT FOR HIRE sign on your truck?
> Bummer.


It's over plated because the next step down in the plates would be under plated. It has an 18,000lb gvwr, IL offers either "F" plates good for 16,000lbs or "H" plates good for 26,000lbs. There isn't anything in between unfortunately. If there was it would save me a few hundred a year on registration cost.


----------



## johnnywaz (Oct 16, 2015)

Mark13;2120313 said:


> It's over plated because the next step down in the plates would be under plated. It has an 18,000lb gvwr, IL offers either "F" plates good for 16,000lbs or "H" plates good for 26,000lbs. There isn't anything in between unfortunately. If there was it would save me a few hundred a year on registration cost.


That sucks! Do you mind sharing what you were actually ticketed for and THEIR suggestions?


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

johnnywaz;2120315 said:


> That sucks! Do you mind sharing what you were actually ticketed for and THEIR suggestions?


I was ticketed for no active DOT numbers ($127.50), no operating authority ($397.50), and no log book ($127.50).

Some of the warnings I got: window tint, speeding (keeping up with traffic, however I was 11mph over), loose strap (checked 5 minues before at a truck stop, I couldn't get another click out of it with him watching me), non labeled off road diesel tank bolted to my bed, no fire extinguisher, and no displayed DOT numbers.

Other suggestions he had:
-Label the transfer tank on all 3 visible sides and the top with the big placard stating Offroad Use Diesel and the MSDS number

-Paint transfer tank pump green instead of red. Red means gas at a gas station. Green or Yellow designate diesel fuel. 

I'm trying to remember his other suggestions. Most of them made me shake my head and go WTF


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Mark13;2120330 said:


> I was ticketed for no active DOT numbers ($127.50), no operating authority ($397.50), and no log book ($127.50).
> 
> Some of the warnings I got: window tint, speeding (keeping up with traffic, however I was 11mph over), loose strap (checked 5 minues before at a truck stop, I couldn't get another click out of it with him watching me), non labeled off road diesel tank bolted to my bed, no fire extinguisher, and no displayed DOT numbers.
> 
> ...


Thats a great idea to have an off road diesel tank with a secret hidden line going down to feed into the truck fuel line. That way it dont go into your truck tank if he checks it... Sneaky...Thumbs Up


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

LapeerLandscape;2120344 said:


> Thats a great idea to have an off road diesel tank with a secret hidden line going down to feed into the truck fuel line. That way it dont go into your truck tank if he checks it... Sneaky...Thumbs Up


I'm not sure how the 6.7 powerstrokes are setup but it might mix the dyed fuel in with the pickup's tank via the fuel return.

Also I'd have to have some sort of a connector in the line to cap it off since I take the fuel tank/ toolbox combo off the bed sometimes when I need the full 9' length.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

I have a silver tank with a red pump/motor with a green hose with a automatic shut off.

Green season starts in a few weeks.

Red is ran for the Xmas season, gotta stay in the holiday cheer.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Mark13;2120349 said:


> I'm not sure how the 6.7 powerstrokes are setup but it might mix the dyed fuel in with the pickup's tank via the fuel return.
> 
> Also I'd have to have some sort of a connector in the line to cap it off since I take the fuel tank/ toolbox combo off the bed sometimes when I need the full 9' length.


I forgot about the return line, that would be bad. Did he check your truck tank for off road.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

LapeerLandscape;2120363 said:


> I forgot about the return line, that would be bad. Did he check your truck tank for off road.


He climbed up on the bed and looked in the transfer tank. It was maybe 1/4-1/3 full of red fuel for the farm. 
He climbed down and acted like he was surprised there was diesel in there, he thought it was full of gas because of the red pump. I told him I'm not that crazy to have 100 gallons of gasoline 3' behind me.

He never looked at my truck tank at all, just the one on the flatbed.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

your gvw on that is really only 11,000? our 06 DRW F350 is 13,500, a pickup, which is about 8200ish empty probably and 9000lbs with plow and 9600 with empty spreader, add 10 bags of bag calcium or mix, 10,200 plus two tons "max" probably for 2yards of bulk salt and im at 14,200.. well ok probably a little more since we have a 6" extension kit on the spreader, even with that weight the truck doesnt seem nearly as bad as the trucks i see in NJ, some drw F350s, azz end squatted down so bad, they must have 4 tons in the back.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

This discusion is really confusing,I'm going back to the IRS forum,much easier to understand.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

LapeerLandscape;2120344 said:


> Thats a great idea to have an off road diesel tank with a secret hidden line going down to feed into the truck fuel line. That way it dont go into your truck tank if he checks it... Sneaky...Thumbs Up


I met of some farm boys out in Iowa doing that a few years back.

They left the green diesel in their truck fuel tanks, ran a line and a return to their bed mounted transfer tanks.

From what they told me it worked great for a while until to many kids found out about it, did it to their trucks and bragged to everyone. Got back to cops, and cops would dip tank then check at fuel filter after that.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Philbilly2;2120524 said:


> From what they told me it worked great for a while until to many kids found out about it, did it to their trucks and bragged to everyone. Got back to cops, and cops would dip tank then check at fuel filter after that.


There's always got to be those few who ruin it for everyone else!


----------



## abbe (Sep 8, 2009)

I try to only load up fully right before I'm ready to treat a full route of lots. My trucks a 2011 f350. I believe it's a 11,500 gvw. Throw the xls, 1.5 polycaster, 45 gallon transfer tank, and myself with gear in the cab. She's gotta be way over.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Philbilly2;2120524 said:


> I met of some farm boys out in Iowa doing that a few years back.
> 
> They left the green diesel in their truck fuel tanks, ran a line and a return to their bed mounted transfer tanks.
> 
> From what they told me it worked great for a while until to many kids found out about it, did it to their trucks and bragged to everyone. Got back to cops, and cops would dip tank then check at fuel filter after that.


That's how most crooks get caught, bragging...


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

LapeerLandscape;2120617 said:


> That's how most crooks get caught, bragging...


On the FB, the MySpace, the Twitter and the Google.....


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BUFF;2120623 said:


> On the FB, the MySpace, the Twitter and the Google.....


And Plowsite.


----------



## johnnywaz (Oct 16, 2015)

Mark13;2120330 said:


> I was ticketed for no active DOT numbers ($127.50), no operating authority ($397.50), and no log book ($127.50).
> 
> Some of the warnings I got: window tint, speeding (keeping up with traffic, however I was 11mph over), loose strap (checked 5 minues before at a truck stop, I couldn't get another click out of it with him watching me), non labeled off road diesel tank bolted to my bed, no fire extinguisher, and no displayed DOT numbers.
> 
> ...


Is your truck registered to you or a company? Do/did you have a company name on the door at the time (If your truck is registered to company AND you have a CDL, game over.)? If the answer is, registered to you and no company name, then a simple NOT FOR HIRE magnetic sign would of most likely saved you from those tickets. Also when he asks what your hauling for you would of had to have said personal use. Your wording is key.
Now, the rest of those suggestions look legit.

In October I ran from here to Cleveland with a 30ft gosseneck picked up a snowplow and brought it back hassle free. Passed well over 20 patrol cars DOT included and was NOT pulled over and I had the cruise set 5mph over the limit the whole time. Maybe I was lucky, but I think not. P.S. it was/is for personal use. So is all my farm equipment I haul.

I'm seriously not trying to bust your chops here by asking what happened and reposting my personal results. I like to learn from others mistakes/successes and my own.


----------



## South Seneca (Oct 22, 2010)

A couple of my friends and I were comparing truck specs. Two were Chevy 2500s and one was a 2015 Chevy 1500. We found that the stated load capacity of that 1500 is 862 pounds. That sure doesn't leave a lot of room after adding a plow and mounting system.


----------



## johnnywaz (Oct 16, 2015)

This outta make a few of you say, OMG! I was a little over GCVW in year, 2005. Lol...


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

johnnywaz;2120634 said:


> Is your truck registered to you or a company? Do/did you have a company name on the door at the time (If your truck is registered to company AND you have a CDL, game over.)? If the answer is, registered to you and no company name, then a simple NOT FOR HIRE magnetic sign would of most likely saved you from those tickets. Also when he asks what your hauling for you would of had to have said personal use. Your wording is key.
> Now, the rest of those suggestions look legit.
> 
> In October I ran from here to Cleveland with a 30ft gosseneck picked up a snowplow and brought it back hassle free. Passed well over 20 patrol cars DOT included and was NOT pulled over and I had the cruise set 5mph over the limit the whole time. Maybe I was lucky, but I think not. P.S. it was/is for personal use. So is all my farm equipment I haul.
> ...


My truck is registered to me and had no lettering or anything on the side of it. I was taking the fence posts to a buddy who wanted them and I didn't want them. The officer asked why I was taking them to him and I told the truth, that I was tired of looking at them and my friend has a use for them and I was coming out here anyway so I brought them with to drop them off. I had my trailer because I was bringing 2 bulk feed bins back with me for the farm but at that time I didn't have them, I was still 120+ mi away from them.

His reasoning that I was hauling for hire was "people don't have trucks this big and this nice just to drive around in and not be making money with the truck" So apparently if the truck is personal use you should own an older truck that isn't anything to look at because it doesn't make you money.


----------



## johnnywaz (Oct 16, 2015)

Mark13;2120646 said:


> My truck is registered to me and had no lettering or anything on the side of it. I was taking the fence posts to a buddy who wanted them and I didn't want them. The officer asked why I was taking them to him and I told the truth, that I was tired of looking at them and my friend has a use for them and I was coming out here anyway so I brought them with to drop them off. I had my trailer because I was bringing 2 bulk feed bins back with me for the farm but at that time I didn't have them, I was still 120+ mi away from them.
> 
> His reasoning that I was hauling for hire was *"people don't have trucks this big and this nice just to drive around in and not be making money with the truck"* So apparently if the truck is personal use you should own an older truck that isn't anything to look at because it doesn't make you money.


Wow, hahaha..... I have been told that EXACT same line before (Literally!) but I never received a ticket. That must be their canned response to see what we will answer back. I work as an automotive designer and make great money doing it. So I like to buy nice things and can afford to. My business NOT theirs. Lol... I have lots of expensive hobbies and farming is just 1 of them. Snowplowing is another. Hahaha..


----------



## Snow tracker (Jan 31, 2014)

Mark13;2120646 said:


> My truck is registered to me and had no lettering or anything on the side of it.
> 
> His reasoning that I was hauling for hire was "people don't have trucks this big and this nice just to drive around in and not be making money with the truck" So apparently if the truck is personal use you should own an older truck that isn't anything to look at because it doesn't make you money.


That's funny. Got to say I tiptoe around the DOT myself. But he does have a point not many people "choose" to drive a F550. Don't get me wrong I love my F450 but it can be a rough ride when she is empty.


----------



## johnnywaz (Oct 16, 2015)

Mark13 are you gonna try and fight the tickets? The tint is an easy ticket for sure, and maybe the fuel tank. But the rest of those tickets seem bogus unless somehow you incriminated yourself with the words you used answering his questions. The law is the law use it to YOUR advantage. You could of been driving an airbrake dump truck, no CDL, filled with gravel with a manufactures's weight rating of 26,000lbs or less and be personal use. Its none of his damn business if you can afford that or not. Its the law! Fight it.

I got no ticket but was warned to have a NOT FOR HIRE sign by Michigan DOT.


----------



## johnnywaz (Oct 16, 2015)

Some interesting reading for those who care.

http://www.arnoldsafetyblog.com/lightweight-vehicles-and-the-dot/

https://www.fmcsa.dot.gov/registration/do-i-need-usdot-number


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Snow tracker;2120684 said:


> That's funny. Got to say I tiptoe around the DOT myself. But he does have a point not many people "choose" to drive a F550. Don't get me wrong I love my F450 but it can be a rough ride when she is empty.


I have the 550 for my trailer and stuff around the farm. I could have gotten away with a 1 ton but I figured I'd run that overweight as well so why not just get a bigger pickup that I can't run overweight nearly as easily.



johnnywaz;2120704 said:


> Mark13 are you gonna try and fight the tickets? The tint is an easy ticket for sure, and maybe the fuel tank. But the rest of those tickets seem bogus unless somehow you incriminated yourself with the words you used answering his questions. The law is the law use it to YOUR advantage. You could of been driving an airbrake dump truck, no CDL, filled with gravel with a manufactures's weight rating of 26,000lbs or less and be personal use. Its none of his damn business if you can afford that or not. Its the law! Fight it.
> 
> I got no ticket but was warned to have a NOT FOR HIRE sign by Michigan DOT.


I paid the 2 cheaper tickets and the one for no MC number got dropped. I live 8hrs away from where court would have been.


----------



## Flawless440 (Dec 6, 2010)

Never herd anyone worried about this..
In 20 yrs. never herd of landscapers/snow guys getting scaled..


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

OK, I admit it, I've had my fair share of overweight over the years, but I've swore them off for Lent this year.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

1olddogtwo;2121374 said:


> OK, I admit it, I've had my fair share of overweight over the years, but I've swore them off for Lent this year.


I don't know what this overweight thing is that you're talking about.  I always run 100% legally.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

So... I have some new info for Illinois that I was unaware of from yesterday's side of the road IL State Trooper DOT inspection stop... :realmad:

Here was the setup 9,900lb GVWR 1 ton cutaway van fully lettered, registered to my company and a 14,000lb GVRW dump trailer also lettered and registered to my company. Trailer was empty except for a box pallet of rigging equipment. I was riding shotgun and the guy who was driving has a "D" class license (no CDL).

Here is the new info we received yesterday:

In Illinois, if you are operating a CMV that your power unit GVWR is over 10,000lbs, you have to have a medical card.

If your power unit is under 10,000lbs, but you have a trailer attached that combines with power unit and if that is over 10,000lbs medial card again.

I did not know this until yesterday. 

Cop was a nice guy, let us ask a bunch of questions as we were unaware of this rule along with a few others that we both knew, but played dumb. Got off with only 2 tickets and a pile of warnings.

Oh, and he did check the door tag to get the GVWR of the van.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Philbilly2;2130563 said:


> Oh, and he did check the door tag to get the GVWR of the van.


Whhhhhaaaaaat?????????????????????????

PS They always start with the door tag by me, if it's missing, then move to the tyres.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

If you're over weight, the best thing to do is cut back on your intake 
And get some exercise.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

SnoFarmer;2130585 said:


> If you're over weight, the best thing to do is cut back on your intake
> And get some exercise.


What if it's just your head...?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Mr.Markus;2130652 said:


> What if it's just your head...?


You calling him a Fathead?

LoL


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Philbilly2;2130563 said:


> So... I have some new info for Illinois that I was unaware of from yesterday's side of the road IL State Trooper DOT inspection stop... :realmad:
> 
> Here was the setup 9,900lb GVWR 1 ton cutaway van fully lettered, registered to my company and a 14,000lb GVRW dump trailer also lettered and registered to my company. Trailer was empty except for a box pallet of rigging equipment. I was riding shotgun and the guy who was driving has a "D" class license (no CDL).
> 
> ...


And you have to make sure when you get a med card that you take it to a DMV facility that deals with CDL's so they can add it to your license. I got a new med card in January and in February I got a letter stating that due to not complying with the IL law about CDL's and med cards that my drivers license would be revoked and I was to surrender my license. As it turns out when I got my new med card and the secretary at the doctors office told me "it's entered into the system, you're good to go" really meant the feds new about it but the state didn't so I still had to drive an hour to a CDL facility to show them I have a med card and then I can leave. :realmad:


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Mark13;2130656 said:


> And you have to make sure when you get a med card that you take it to a DMV facility that deals with CDL's so they can add it to your license. I got a new med card in January and in February I got a letter stating that due to not complying with the IL law about CDL's and med cards that my drivers license would be revoked and I was to surrender my license. As it turns out when I got my new med card and the secretary at the doctors office told me "it's entered into the system, you're good to go" really meant the feds new about it but the state didn't so I still had to drive an hour to a CDL facility to show them I have a med card and then I can leave. :realmad:


How does it feel to live in a communist country?


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Mark Oomkes;2130669 said:


> How does it feel to live in a communist country?


I don't like it.. I don't like it at all!


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

1olddogtwo;2130653 said:


> You calling him a Fathead?
> 
> LoL


Fathead!

That's what she said...:waving:


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Mark Oomkes;2130669 said:


> How does it feel to live in a communist country?


Couldn't be any worse than my trip to dmv to get my cdl renewed today.What a total cluster %^#* Ct's dmv is.I thought I was going to have to sleep over and I didn't have my toothbrush or jammies!


----------



## chevyhauler (Oct 21, 2014)

leigh;2130760 said:


> Couldn't be any worse than my trip to dmv to get my cdl renewed today.What a total cluster %^#* Ct's dmv is.I thought I was going to have to sleep over and I didn't have my toothbrush or jammies!


Had to go there last year. 4 hours.
what pizzes me off the most was their TV screen that tells you how back u r. What it actually shows you is how damned slow they are trying to move. Now I was there for 4 hours. In the first 3 hours they helped about 75 people. In the last hour....the hour just before they would have to stay late and not go home on time...they helped over 100. Hmmmm If it was run with 1/2 the efficiency of a business, no one would be pissed off, they could do it with 1/2 the people AND our taxes would go down. Sit down, shut up and work hard! any questions.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

The Secretary of State in MI (DMV) was horrid for a long, long time. Got a decent SOS who straightened it oot, as in you could actually get everything done in 1 trip, staff was friendly. That lasted a year or so past her term ended, now it's back to the same ole BS. 

The thing that pisses me off the most is double, triple, etc sales tax on vehicles. Every time it's sold, they collect.

The CDL thing is a joke, they have no idea what test you need to take, YOU have to know when you walk in the door.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Agreed, they have no idea. HOwever the State Police have every clue and idea.

I was ticketed for having 20 gallons of red diesel in a 55 gallon drum in the back of my PU. It was up front but not tied to the front. Then while he was on the radio he told me I had a unpaid ticket from two years earlier. It had been paid. So they arrested and towed me, cuffed and stuffed, finger printed, sat in holding for two hours and released. But was 6 miles from storage lot.

Mandatory court...but I would have gone to fight. Prosecutor said...I see where you did pay that ticket so I am dropping the charge but what about this unsecured load. I told her how about the tow, storage, and ride to the lot. She said okay all charges dropped.

BTW...cop said...even if I had it tied with a bungee cord he would have not stopped me.  right.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

On a Call;2130802 said:


> Agreed, they have no idea. * HOwever the State Police have every clue and idea.
> *
> I was ticketed for having 20 gallons of red diesel in a 55 gallon drum in the back of my PU. It was up front but not tied to the front. Then while he was on the radio he told me I had a unpaid ticket from two years earlier. It had been paid. So they arrested and towed me, cuffed and stuffed, finger printed, sat in holding for two hours and released. But was 6 miles from storage lot.
> 
> ...


Study the laws yourself and be informed. You would be surprised how many times citizens go to court & pay tickets/fines they've been improperly hit with by State Police that claim to know the DOT laws.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Yeah even they make mistakes...I remember once being pulled over for speeding. I asked, how fast was I going. " I do not know, but know you were speeding "  Let me see your License, regerstration and insurance. I handed him my license and started looking for the other two, he walked back to his car as I was. He came back with two tickets. One each for registration and insurance. Even though I had them in hand when we returned. He said...take it up with the court.

Cost me a day.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

On a Call;2131056 said:


> Yeah even they make mistakes...I remember once being pulled over for speeding. I asked, how fast was I going. " I do not know, but know you were speeding " Let me see your License, regerstration and insurance. I handed him my license and started looking for the other two, he walked back to his car as I was. He came back with two tickets. One each for registration and insurance. Even though I had them in hand when we returned. He said...take it up with the court.
> 
> Cost me a day.


You must have worse luck than I do.

Did you ask for his supervisor?


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Mark Oomkes;2131101 said:


> You must have worse luck than I do.
> 
> Did you ask for his supervisor?


Actually, no I did not. Did not even think to do that.

That was about 5 years ago and it was common practice back then to do just what he did. Lots of complaints due to it...but Detroit continued to do it, even after the State Police stopped. If you did not go to court...you had to pay the fine. I was not about to.

I think they looked at it as a revenue situation.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Mark13;2130656 said:


> And you have to make sure when you get a med card that you take it to a DMV facility that deals with CDL's so they can add it to your license. I got a new med card in January and in February I got a letter stating that due to not complying with the IL law about CDL's and med cards that my drivers license would be revoked and I was to surrender my license. As it turns out when I got my new med card and the secretary at the doctors office told me "it's entered into the system, you're good to go" really meant the feds new about it but the state didn't so I still had to drive an hour to a CDL facility to show them I have a med card and then I can leave. :realmad:


I better be careful.

Just found oot that the SOS\DMV in Michigan is randomly checking Med cards by computer. If your med card is expired, they send a chauffer's license by mail.......you lost your CDL. But if you go into the SOS\DMV to renew and don't show them your med card, it will be renewed and you think you have a CDL but you don't.

Allegedly.

He also said we had to have Elected Gross Vehicle Weight stickers on our 1 ton pickups which hasn't been the law since Jan '07. And I have a letter to prove it.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Mark Oomkes;2132904 said:


> I better be careful.
> 
> Just found oot that the SOS\DMV in Michigan is randomly checking Med cards by computer. If your med card is expired, they send a chauffer's license by mail.......you lost your CDL. But if you go into the SOS\DMV to renew and don't show them your med card, it will be renewed and you think you have a CDL but you don't.
> 
> ...


I have a question maybe you can answer. I got my CDL 3 yrs ago and never got my med card (never drove truck) did I loose my CDL?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

LapeerLandscape;2132951 said:


> I have a question maybe you can answer. I got my CDL 3 yrs ago and never got my med card (never drove truck) did I loose my CDL?


I have no idea.

I need to go get a physical ASAP. 

PS A little birdie also told me that when you renew, you should take your birth certificate.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Mark Oomkes;2132953 said:


> I have no idea.
> 
> I need to go get a physical ASAP.
> 
> PS A little birdie also told me that when you renew, you should take your birth certificate.


Well I will find out, I have to renew mine in a couple weeks...


----------

